# 1936 Schwinn Century badged ladies standard



## 37schwinn (Sep 18, 2012)

I just want share some pics of my wifes '36 Schwinn with nice Century badge. I got it from the family of the original owner and the condition is amazing. I love the color and condition of the paint. The only item not original to this bike is the seat which was on it but I took it off to preserve it as my wife rides this bike. I hope you enjoy the pics. 

I'm new to the Cabe forums so I'm going thread and picture crazy right now so bear with me I think it'll fade, maybe....


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 20, 2012)

great bike! thanks for sharing.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome and beautiful bike!


----------



## Knoxville76 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Nice!*

Very cool!


----------



## Balloontyre (Sep 20, 2012)

*28" wheel version of the same bike*

This bike is also Century badged.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 20, 2012)

I just noticed your bike (1936 Schwinn Century badged ladies standard) has the original skirt guard lacing? The original lacing was typically 2 colors. Very nice!


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 20, 2012)

Beautiful ladies bicycle! The original owners really knew how to take care of a classic bike! 

Dave


----------



## Waterland (Sep 20, 2012)

Good to see a nice ladies bike that has been well taken care of in the hands of someone that is enjoying it and preserving it instead of parting it out for a quick profit.  It's bikes like this that will drum up interest in the collectability of ladies bikes.  Too many have been parted out or forgotten about for the simple fact that they are not men's bikes.  All of that makes original survivors like this one harder to come by.  Hold on to that bike and take good care of it, and if you ever decide to sell, keep it whole, do not part it out.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Sep 20, 2012)

Really cool girlie in excellent condition. Your wife is stoked!


----------

